
Microsoft's Zune HD launches. No firmware? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/77723/microsofts-zune-hd-launches
======
cesare
You can't start using a brand new iPod Touch (or an iPhone) right away,
either. First, you have to connect it to a PC with iTunes installed.

